

Kickstarter's new team page - mecredis
http://www.kickstarter.com/team?hn

======
jaredcwhite
HIPSTER OVERLOAD!!!!

(Seriously though, amazing work on the video implementation. I already thought
the panorama idea was executed nicely, and then the people started moving. Big
kudos here.)

------
zerostar07
Pretty much makes it impossible to add or remove people from the Team.

~~~
smackfu
The video's chopped in shorter segments so as long as they fire 3-5 people at
the same time, they are good.

~~~
aes256
Sucks to be in the segment with the office layabout

------
jamoes
It crashed my browser :( Firefox 16.0.1 on Ubuntu. My CPU went up to 100%, and
stayed there for a minute until I just killed the process.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Same here. 16.0.1 Windows 7. CPU didn't max out but it was high and the
browser was unusable. I managed to close the tab but the CPU was still high
and browser was unresponsive. I had to kill the process.

~~~
martyfm
BSOD'd my machine... Chrome Win 7

~~~
darrenkopp
crashed my nvidia driver, chrome win 8 (win 7 bootcamp drivers)

~~~
irollboozers
Kickcrasher

*Crashstarter?

------
zalzane
It looks like their page could still use some work.

<http://puu.sh/1j15D>

------
brianwhitman
dear dude in the middle wearing the echo nest t-shirt -- WHO ARE YOU, we'll
send you a later edition

~~~
philip_roberts
(offtopic): I can attest that the current echonest t-shirts are the best
startup shirts I've ever seen. Wear mine with some frequency.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Who's door do I have to beat down to get one?

------
ddon
CPU went up 100% :) and internet radio stopped working :))) had to close it.
Complete overkill, but very creative overkill! :)

------
incision
A passionate workplace full of young, attractive people. I'm sad to say that
I've nearly forgotten such a place could exist.

------
PureSin
pretty cool. A bunch of video tags like below: <video id="video_1" width="770"
height="600" poster="<https://ksr-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/team_still_1_alt.jpg> onended="this.play()"
loop="loop" tabindex="0"> <source type="video/mp4" src="[https://ksr-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/team_vid_1_alt_2.mp4>...](https://ksr-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/team_vid_1_alt_2.mp4></source>); <source
type="video/webm" src="[https://ksr-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/team_vid_1_alt_2.webm...](https://ksr-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/team_vid_1_alt_2.webm></source>); You need an HTML5
capable browser to view this video. </video>

Really excited for this to be commonplace and flash to disappear.

~~~
sharkweek
don't worry, PG will make sure Flash still gets some use, along with table
tags -- <http://www.startupschool.org/2012/zuckerberg/>

~~~
eranation
And a center tag too :)

------
grinich
to me, this nicely portrays the difference between sv and ny.

~~~
untog
In what way? And is that even a good or a bad difference?

I'm pretty sure both areas are filled with well-dressed 20-somethings capable
of sitting still for extended periods of time.

~~~
harlanlewis
For one thing, San Francisco has a lot more mustaches.

~~~
untog
You have clearly not spent enough time in Williamsburg. Or you've spent just
the right amount of time. Delete as appropriate.

------
duked
It's kind of cool and not slowing down too much my machine and what's best:
they did not include sound !

Seriously I hate sound playing in my web browser, specially when it's ads :/

------
jon6
hipster.. overload..

~~~
tikiavenger
my exact thoughts. literally every single person is a hipster.

~~~
swang
All I see is just a bunch of people in their 20s/30s...

~~~
TillE
Young person who dresses in a non-boring way = hipster, apparently.

~~~
zerostar07
You have to give the trend a name so you can refer to it after it becomes
boring itself.

~~~
waterlesscloud
The trend has been named for at least a decade.

Oh, I see what you did there.

~~~
gruseom
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_(1940s_subculture)>

~~~
waterlesscloud
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_(contemporary_subcultur...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_\(contemporary_subculture\))

~~~
gruseom
The point is that the word "hipster" has been in continuous use to describe
alternative youth culture since the Beats.

[http://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=hipster&yea...](http://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=hipster&year_start=1940&year_end=2020)

~~~
zerostar07
As wikipedia explains, the term has been used to describe the culture of 2
distinct decades, not the decades in between

~~~
gruseom
Where does Wikipedia say that it wasn't used in the intervening decades?
That's not true. Look at the ngram link I supplied – it clearly was in use.
What do you think it meant?

------
andyjsong
Surprised by the lack of Asian and Black males. I thought they would have a
more diverse team.

edit: totally forgot about the East Indians.

~~~
incision
I'd be genuinely interested in knowing of which teams do have that kind of
diversity.

Off the top of my head, the only one that comes to mind is Inkling [1].

1: <https://www.inkling.com/careers/>

~~~
andyjsong
Gojee also based in NYC is another, but they took down their team page for
some reason, mostly Asian and Whites. My buddy's startup up Skim.me is
another, but they are mostly Asian with a White CTO. I'm not trying to gather
a posse against kickstarer, I just thought their would be more non-whites with
the geography and focus in tech.

------
wukkuan
I'm really impressed with how smooth this is. No slowdowns on my 2009 MBP
running Firefox 18.0a2 (Aurora).

------
welcomebrand
How do I find out who they all are?

~~~
MichaelApproved
They may not want to give names of everyone because it makes poaching
employees by headhunters easier.

~~~
rohansingh
All the names are provided in text at the bottom of the page.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Ah, thanks. I was building on OP's comment. My browser crashed from the page
so I couldn't check on my own.

------
jpadilla_
They also have a very impressive Jobs page <http://www.kickstarter.com/jobs>,
the last one in the list labeled "It's fun!" has a couple of cool things when
you hover over the links.

------
niclupien
Great job. Everybody looks very happy.

How long is the video playing before it loops ?

~~~
untog
If you look closely you can see it reverse. So I think it's in an infinite
loop.

~~~
kami8845
Yeah, just reversing back and forth is the poor man's version of
cinematographs.

[http://technostreak.com/news/cinematographs-a-new-
dimention-...](http://technostreak.com/news/cinematographs-a-new-dimention-on-
gif-animation/)

I feel they could've done this better. Still an impeccable jobs. The best team
page I've seen so far.

------
acabal
Firefox uses 150% CPU and freezes in Ubuntu 12.04, had to kill the process :(

------
olalonde
Two things: 1) Cool concept! (would feel more natural with sound). 2) Wow,
I've been living in Asia for about two years and didn't realize facial hair
was trendy now! Or is that a NY thing only?

------
callum85
Just in case anyone missed it – you should be able to pan the image
horizontally to see more people. (For some reason, this didn't work for me the
first time I loaded the page.)

------
avolcano
Their jobs page is a blast to play with too: <http://www.kickstarter.com/jobs>

(roll over the links :])

------
tjdetwiler
I don't know what it was, but my browser didn't like it.

------
brown9-2
Curious at who got to assign which props were held by whom - playing with the
giant Nutella jar probably being the most coveted of all assignments.

------
gojomo
New Yorkers: too fidgety to sit still for a picture.

------
herbig
So I'll see you guys all out at Barcade later then right?

------
zacharycohn
Didn't work in Firefox, Safari, or Chrome on OSX 10.6.8.

~~~
callum85
It works for me in all of those.

------
JakeFratelli
Cool.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Nice try but too many errors in the implementation; the asian girl with red
shoes gets her elbow deformed by pixel repetition; also the going forwards and
then backwards by every video block makes everyone look creepy, also there is
a long pause to restart and the beginning/end does not match (this could be
more of a Chrome issue).

It would have been better to use a "Fade In/Out" effect for lopping or move
through the frames based on the absolute position of the mouse (or any other
nice effect that doesn't require the videos to loop).

